# Trailerable pocket cruiser with standing headroom...



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

By "trailerable" I don't mean like my Siren which I tow to the launch, rig, and launch every weekend with very little fuss. I mean something that can be put in the water in the spring by me, and removed a couple times a year for trips elsewhere, say to Florida, my grandmother has a condo in St. Augustine, and one in Turtle Cay, I would like to be able to sail between these two points, and anywhere on Lake Erie and Ontario. 

So I guess I'm looking for something with a decent keel but not a deep one, standing headroom, 25-27 feet, and under 8000lbs. Cape Dory 25D? Any similar to that? MUST have standing headroom (I'm 5'11) My budget will not be much, say $10,000 and under. Not buying right now, just trying to narrow down the choices for my 2nd boat. Maybe as soon as next year, maybe a few years from now. I'm 33 years old and we are just now trying to start a family, so a safe roomy boat that doesn't cost a lot is a priority.

A fixer-upper is ok, I'm a mechanic so if it's broke, I can fix it.


----------



## wabisabi (Aug 19, 2007)

Check out the US Yachts 27 - for a 27 it has great interior room, sails quite well too...6000lb, Made in early 80s, Mine is constructed suprisingly well...you should be able to find one for under 10k - probably under 8k...


----------



## wabisabi (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh, yeah... forgot to mention, 6ft headroom


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

There is one at RCR yachts here in Buffalo, I was just there an hour ago but that was before reading your post. It has a really deep draft though 5' 2". (edit) Oh, wait, I see they make 2 versions, one with a 3'6" shoal keel. That might work, I think I'll go poke around that one near me. It's only 3 miles away.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

Look for a Westerly Pageant. 23ft LOA, 8ft beam, twin keels with apx 2.8ft draft, _very _sturdy construction, about 4300lbs and 6ft of headroom.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

many of the smaller westerly designs would fit the bill...but aren't particularly trailerable imho.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> many of the smaller westerly designs would fit the bill...but aren't particularly trailerable imho.


I think the Pageant and Nomad are _very_ trailerable.

(The fin keel models like the Cirrus would be problematic.)


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I think I have found an ideal type of boat, it's a pearson 27, this is what I had in mind. A boat that can be trailered, has a shower, and a huge open and airy interior. But how would this boat handle a cruise from Florida to the Bahamas? (may be only ever done once or twice) Or a cruise across lake Ontario? (this would be done once a year). Only problem is it's a recent design and still very expensive. Are there any older boats with a similar design?

I love the interior but it seems lightly built. But perhaps I have to get a lightly built boat for now if I want to trailer it and forget ocean cruising. I'm not at the stage in my life where I want a boat that is not transportable, maybe when I retire I'll be ready for a REAL yacht.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mike-

A Pearson 27 isn't really a trailerable boat IMHO. The boat could be stored on a trailer, but it would require a travellift or crane to launch it or haul it out of the water.


----------



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

oday s are good trailer boats


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Mike-
> 
> A Pearson 27 isn't really a trailerable boat IMHO. The boat could be stored on a trailer, but it would require a travellift or crane to launch it or haul it out of the water.


That's what I mean by "trailerable", something I can tow home and store in my backyard off-season (3 miles). And I can easily launch this boat at the ramp I launch at, it only draws 3'4". Our ramp is nice and steep and deep.


----------



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

my o-day 25 we stay over the weekend its draft is 2'6" - 6' swing keel pricees go from 2500 up google oday 25 to look at some for sail


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

As stated in my first post, standing headroom is a must, the O'day 25 has 5'6" of headroom and I am 5'11" tall.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh man, this boat is perfect, I just love the cockpit layout, and the interior has 6' 1" headroom. Any issues with this brand? Anyone wanna buy my Siren? 

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatDetails.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&currencyid=100&boat_id=1774828&checked_boats=1774828&back=%2Fcore%2Flisting%2Fcache%2FsearchResults.jsp%3Fhmid%3D0%26sm%3D3%26enid%3D0%26currencyid%3D100%26cit%3Dtrue%26toLength%3D26%26luom%3D126%26boatsAddedSelected%3D-1%26ps%3D30%26ftid%3D0%26fromLength%3D26%26man%3Dseafarer%26slim%3Dquick&searchtype=


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Older Catalina 27 or 25*

Catalina 27 About the same size as the Pearson 27 with 6' headroom. Draft is 4'. Displacement is about 6000 lb. The 25 is is smaller and has less draft and has 6' 6" headroom in a pop-up companion way.

25 would be trailerable (4500 lbs) easily with a normal truck. The Pearson and Catalina 27 would require extra lifting stuff and a BIGGER truck.

DrB


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I like the Catalina 27's a lot, and have not been able to poke around in a 25. One thing that shocked me is how BIG a 27' boat is in person, a 25 might work.


----------



## ceol (Apr 15, 2007)

what about a C&C Mega 30? might be a stretch finding one in your price range, but lots of room to grow. not the most pleasant thing on the eyes, but hey, it is long and fairly quick.


----------



## karlheinz (May 28, 2000)

Ted Brewer designed Nimble Artic or Kodiak, both are trailerable and the same hull shape, the Kodiak has a bigger pilothouse. 6'7" headroom in the Kodiak PH. 

Trailerable by a larger size suv, truck. My yawl version runs somewhere around 6000#, 18 hp diesel and a shoal draft keel of 2'4" draft and 1300# of lead in the keel. Lots of windage, points like a barndoor but sails like a banshee on a reach, likes 10-15 kts wind and sails best with a good 10-15 degree heel to minimize pounding into headseas. Sharpie hulled double ender. She is truly a coastal boat with a tabernackle for droping the mast that I wound NOT take offshore. I've been there and done that and REALLY this is not the boat to be stuck in out there but for inshore gunkholing and coastal cruising I think it shines. Robust construction and used the best of materials in the build, solid glass decks, all bronze hardware and through-hulls. It's a kinda boxy trailerable-trawler-motorsailer combination, you either think it's great or hate it - lol.

Unfortunately these were expensive builds and Nimble Boat Works went out of business with the untimely death of it's founder. Not sure how many were made but seems few are for sale and those that are for sale are in the 30-40K range used.

Mine is in Havre de Grace, Md -- head of the Chesapeake Bay where shoal draft makes a huge difference in cruising grounds.

Karlheinz


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't know anything about the Seafarers but looking at the pics I don't think that it is very strongly built....


----------



## sidiag (Jul 5, 2003)

You might check out the Grampian 26.
(Not that I am biased or anything  )

There are usually quite a few for sale in the area of the
North American Inland Seas (Grt Lakes to those who do
not respect them)


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

sidiag said:


> You might check out the Grampian 26.
> (Not that I am biased or anything  )
> 
> There are usually quite a few for sale in the area of the
> ...


Yeah, there is one for sale at the local yard for a very reasonable price, if it's still there in the spring I might do it. It's no way trailerable though, but I think I'm going to forget that part, it's too much of a compromise.

Here's the boat...http://www.rcryachts.com/pdf/26_grampian_columbia.pdf


----------



## sidiag (Jul 5, 2003)

eMKay said:


> It's no way trailerable though,


I'll disagree with that though. Mine lives on a trailer. Her 8'4" beam
is legal anywhere in the lower 48.

I just put a picture in my gallery. Check it out.

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/2756/cat/550


----------



## garyguss (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw a Macgregor the other day that might fit the bill, not beautiful to look at. Looks like a cabin cruiser with a mast stuck on it, but it sailed well vs our 35' Ericcson and seems to be pretty well thought out, guy had a 90 horse outboard on it and when he was done for the day, he fired it up and ran away at about 20 knots. It's trailerable and seaworthy and if you're sitting in it you don't realize how ugly it is. Lot's of headroom and below deck space, large cockpit.

GG.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

How 'bout a Flicka?


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> How 'bout a Flicka?


A Flicka in my price range would likely need more work than the price of the boat.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

sidiag said:


> I'll disagree with that though. Mine lives on a trailer. Her 8'4" beam
> is legal anywhere in the lower 48.
> 
> I just put a picture in my gallery. Check it out.
> ...


I figured the keel was too long, but that looks do-able. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*seafarer*

Check out the seafarer u liked. At 5200 pounds it's not lightly built and it's only a dollar a pound. Cheaper than hamburger.


----------



## jgmartis (Nov 25, 2007)

*Perfect boat*

The needs you describe are all met by the Chrysler 26 designed by Herreshoff. Most come with a trailer. Google Chrysler Sailing Association for specs. You will also need a boat with a mast raising system.

Jim


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

eMKay said:


> That's what I mean by "trailerable", something I can tow home and store in my backyard off-season (3 miles). And I can easily launch this boat at the ramp I launch at, it only draws 3'4". Our ramp is nice and steep and deep.


I'm not much of a trailer sailor, but the only boats I've seen launched from a trailer have been centerboard/daggerboard boats. As stated earlier, keel boats usually require a lift. To launch off a trailer, you need to get the trailer into water deep enough for the keel to float over the trailer...

My suggestion would be the S2 7.9 a true trailerable if you get the dagger board model. Lots of these on the big lakes, see http://sailingsource.com/s279/ Looks like headroom is 5'5", however this is a first class boat . You could also look for an evelyn 26 like this http://www.sailingtexas.com/sevelyn26a.html also a daggerboard but may have more headroom.

I don't think you'll see 5'11" headroom in many 27' boats, unless the designer put the equivalent of a van poptop on the boat, which means the boat won't look too good.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, the Telstar 28 has six feet of head room throughout most of the cabin, and launches from a trailer quite nicely, without the need for any assistance in stepping the mast... since it has a very nice mast raising system designed as part of the boat.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Sidiad Wrote:
"I'll disagree with that though. Mine lives on a trailer. Her 8'4" beam
is legal anywhere in the lower 48."

I agree to disagree with you - 8' max in the empire state, as well as a few other lower 48s.
The MacGregor has allways been under 8' in order to conform with all continental US states and sell in all as well. A little research will show that 8'6" is not country wide and that there are some jurisdictions that have an 8' limit, New York being the most nortorious.

Had look at your Grampian 26, then did a google on a few more, not the prettiest boat but they would certainly fit my bill, very practical, seaworthy, & roomy for a trailerable and a great alternative to the MacGregor and other trailierables. Too bad they don't make them anymore, it would be nice to try one out here on the west coast.


----------



## trek1200 (Nov 16, 2007)

What is a ballpark price for a Pearson 27 with trailer?


----------



## surftom (Sep 19, 2006)

Along the lines of a Grampian... Just bought an '80 Nash 26 - standing headroom throughout - Not too many for sale. Most owners tend to like theirs. A little less boxy (but not much) than a Grampian. Company was started by a former Grampian guy. Prices start at 5K and go up from there - there's 3 on yachtworld right now. The only downside is the OMC saildrive engine - they don't make it anymore.

Tom


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

That Nash 26 really is a nice boat, great lines, great interior. I'll add that to the list.


----------



## trecksail (Dec 2, 2004)

*Trailer sailor*

I think the perfect boat for you would be the Paceship Northwind.
She's a swing keel inside a shallow full keel and is as solid as they get as well as having nice room. The only area that'd be a noggin nocker would be through the main bulkhead to the v-birth. Take a look at em at The Paceship Website Homepage

The current owner of my old paceship has his for sale right now for around 9k but he's in Chicago.

The Northwind is a C&C design and built in Nova Scotia, where they say real men make real sailboats. They also say that there isn't anywhere that a Northwind hasn't sailed.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I keep looking at all these boats and keep coming back to the ugly as sin Grampian . It's the leader so far I think, there is even one for sale in Michigan for $1000, the yard selling it says it needs "normal maintenance" to sail. I'm tempted to buy the thing and keep it there until I can get it home. Hey sidiag (poster with the Grampian) can I borrow your trailer? 

Nah, something like that might need more than "normal maintenance" but at that price my only concern would be soft spots or delamination, if the hull and topsides are solid I'd buy it, and refurb it. The one that was for sale locally ($2900 iirc) is gone, but I'm sure I'll find another. I still like the seafarer better, but there aren't a lot around.

Anyone want to trade a Grampian 26 that needs some work for a Siren 17 that doesn't? 

Here's the $1000 boat
1972 Grampian Boat For Sale


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

My first boat was a Grampian 26. Bought it for 1300 bucks, gave it to my local youth sailing group when the Admiral said get a bigger boat 9 months later.
Here's a pict (I'm the guy in the cockpit) of the first time taking it out.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess it's not so ugly, yours looks great. $1300? Did it need anything?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Dude, it needed every thing. Structurally one bulkhead was shot, wet cabin top (needed to be re-cored) and spongy. The Electrical 'system' was a mix of homedepot and chicken wire. I bought it to learn on. It served it's purpose very well and sailed pretty good considering the sails were likely original.
It would do for your purposes, if you can trail/tow it as needed. 
The organization I gave it to raffled it off for 300 bucks (without the 9.9hp that was sold separately) - it's currently sitting at Fairwinds Marina in Cape St Claire Maryland. Abandoned.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

So it's just sitting there? Did you have it re-cored? If you did, maybe I'll claim it if they would allow it. I would be willing to pay for storage until I can get it. I can fix pretty much anything except I don't want to mess with major fiberglass work.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't do anything at all to it. I owned it from November to April when I bought my Hunter. I had big plans which fortunately I didn't have to deliver on.
As far as I know it's still there, they may have let it go as scrap/cut it up etc..

You don't want to pay for storage for it- storage every six months is more than the boat is worth - the guy who bought it at the raffle/auction found that out the hard way. 
Look for one that's working and in ready to go shape.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Is this your old boat? I found this on the Grampian owners yahoo group..

eBay Motors: 1969 Grampian 26' Sloop Sailboat - SC (item 120218899329 end time Feb-09-08 15:58:51 PST)


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I think I have it narrowed down a little, I'd like to look at all the boats listed in this thread with special emphasis on the Bristol 24, Grampian 26, seafarer 26, and maybe some smaller boats that might not fit the standing headroom requirement, I think a boat like this might be a year or so off yet (maybe NEXT spring) I found an O'day Mariner close by that I would like to buy if I can sell my Siren (anyone want it? great starter boat, easy to sail, I bought it to learn, want something more comfortable) I wouldn't mind owning two at the same time, like a comfortable daysailer, and a cruiser. Any cruiser I buy will likely need work anyway.


----------



## grayowl (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't send you a private message, but email me at [email protected] about my B-24 with your mail. I would be happy to show you mine.

Michael


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

emKay, 
Yes, That's it. PreDestination is the full name (picture #5 of the 23 shows part of the name). Small world isn't it, though it's moved all the way to SC I would have to say that's my first boat.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I saw the picture and thought, wait a second, I saw a picture of that boat before, recently too! I saw the auction last month, and didn't think too much of it, the boat was too far away. Then I remembered about the Grampian owners site and they had a link to it there.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

grayowl said:


> I can't send you a private message, but email me at [email protected] about my B-24 with your mail. I would be happy to show you mine.
> 
> Michael


Thanks, email sent. Hey, you have 10 posts now, you can post pictures of it


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Chuckles, Fairwinds is where my Mirage 275 came from and where it sat for a while. The boat went through the charity CRAB and I saved a pile of money even with shipping to Ontario. Did you ever see her there? The PO lives within sight of her as well. 

Someone asked about a P27, there's a mint one for sale here on a custom trailer, just shy of 30k. It is a very similar boat to my Mirage.


----------

